# Linuxbaserade mobiler?

## rasmus

Jepp, att de finns vet vi ju. Men finns det några som säljs i Sverige, eller ens några som funkar med våra svenska operatörer och standarder, eller är allt gjort för I-mode eller så?

Vore ju tokballt att köra Gentoo på nallen, men så kul lär jag inte få ha det.  :Smile: 

----------

## Zeerak

Den sælges ikke til den brede offentlighed endnu, da de stadig er igang med at udvikle den, men man kan godt købe en developers version, af denne mobil. Den hedder openmoko. 

http://www.openmoko.com/

----------

## Yarrick

Motorolas Razr2 V8 kör linux och java för guit om jag inte minns fel.

----------

